# A quoi sert l'attribut "ClassID" de la balise "object"



## Fran6 (14 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Je suis à fond plongé dans le HTML ou XTML et je suis en train de me prendre la tête avec l'attribut ClassID de la balise "object". Je suis allé sur le web pour en savoir plus mais ça reste du charabia pour moi. On me parle d'ActiveX. Mais c'est pas sur PC ça ?? Enfin bref, c'est le bordel et j'ai besoin de vous :rateau: 

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à comprendre un peu mieux comment tout ça fonctionne, je lui serait très reconnaissant !!

Merci d'avance

Guinoussssss


----------



## momo-fr (14 Mars 2006)

Faudrait apprendre à se servir du web et d'un moteur de recherche : trouvé en 20s avec Google  :mouais:


----------



## Fran6 (15 Mars 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait apprendre à se servir du web et d'un moteur de recherche : trouvé en 20s avec Google  :mouais:


 

Merci de la remarque mais c'est parce que les explications via Google ne m'ont pas trop aidé que je suis venu poser la question ici...  Je vais faire plus précis pour éviter ce genre de réponse...
Comment trouve-t-on les classID, ces numéros à 25 chiffres qui ne sont que du charabia pour moi. Sur les différents sites visités, on explique ce que sont les ClassID sans dire comment les utiliser, ni laquelle est valable pour quelle condition...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mars 2006)

Tu as cliqué sur le mot dans la page que je t'ai indiqué ?... Tes vacances c'est quand ?


----------



## Fran6 (15 Mars 2006)

momo-fr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as cliqué sur le mot dans la page que je t'ai indiqué ?... Tes vacances c'est quand ?


 Sur cette chère jolie page que tu m'as si gentiment indiqué , voilà une phrase importante:
Pour  simplifier l'attribut *CLASSID* sert à  spécifier le contrôle ActiveX choisi. Il s'agit d'un identicateur unique et  universel ( le clsid ) composé de 32 chiffres hexadécimaux. Tous ces identifiants sonr répertoriés dans la Base de Registre de Windows  ( si le contrôle ActiveX est bien installé naturellement ).

Moi, ce que je cherche et que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est OU trouve-t-on cet identificateur unique et universel composé de 32 chiffres hexadécimaux. J'ai sûrement besoin de vacances, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Mars 2006)

Bon, je vois pas ce que tu cherches vraiment, le code t'es donné lors de l'insertion de l'élément à utiliser. Enfin moi avec Dream il me trouve le code (certainement dans la base de registre d'OSX)... non ?


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2006)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je cherche et que je n'ai pas trouvé, c'est OU trouve-t-on cet identificateur unique et universel composé de 32 chiffres hexadécimaux. J'ai sûrement besoin de vacances, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question...



salut, trouver cet identificateur n'est pas essentiel à la vie ni au fonctionnement puisqu'il s'agit d'un attribut optionnel de la balise object.

Sinon, ActiveX correspond à Microsoft Windows, en cherchant à droite et à gauche on peut trouver des id pour QTime, Real Player, Flash... on peut y mettre la référence à une classe java et dans ce cas il ne prend pas la même forme...

Bon bref, cela marche bien sans et sauf erreur c'est valide.

Par contre, si quelqu'un a une solution pour faire lire une video à Opera avec <object> je suis preneur.


----------



## Fran6 (15 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> salut, trouver cet identificateur n'est pas essentiel à la vie ni au fonctionnement puisqu'il s'agit d'un attribut optionnel de la balise object.
> 
> Sinon, ActiveX correspond à Microsoft Windows, en cherchant à droite et à gauche on peut trouver des id pour QTime, Real Player, Flash... on peut y mettre la référence à une classe java et dans ce cas il ne prend pas la même forme...
> 
> ...



merci pour ta réponse. Donc, si je peux m'en passer, je crois que je ne vais pas me géner !! Par contre, comme disait momo au dessus, je vais voir si ce n'est pas automatique avec Dreamweaver...on ne sait jamais. Mais je trouve que c'est un peu un fourre-tout c'est balise object et pas mal de possibilités sont possibles sous certains navigateurs et pas d'autres...
a+
Guinousssss


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2006)

Sous Dreamweaver, c'est pire encore... tu accèdes à une liste de valeurs pour le classid sans commentaires : soit tu les connais, soit tu es mal.

En complément à ma réponse précédente : en l'absence de classid, c'est la paramètre base aui est utilisé.

Mais rassure toi, je ne comprends trop rien non plus à ce "foutoir".

J'ai un code qui est opérationnel pour passer du mp4 (qui fonctionne partout sauf sur Opera Mac, va savoir pourquoi...) et je m'en contente, à défaut de mieux.


----------



## Fran6 (15 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Sous Dreamweaver, c'est pire encore... tu accèdes à une liste de valeurs pour le classid sans commentaires : soit tu les connais, soit tu es mal.
> 
> En complément à ma réponse précédente : en l'absence de classid, c'est la paramètre base aui est utilisé.
> 
> ...



fallait que je tombe sur l'arête bordélique du html... et en plus on y parle de Windows..., ça me rappelle l'autre monde, celui du PC...ou la vie tellement plus compliquée...

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas !

A+

Guinousss


----------

